# jsdk oder j2ee



## looogi (3. Apr 2006)

hallo,

habe das ganz normale JSDK also Java5, brauch ich den das J2ee sdk um JSP zu entwickeln?

und brauch ich dann java5 nicht mehr? oder verstehe ich da was falsch??

danke


----------



## Dukel (4. Apr 2006)

J2ee erweitert J2se. Du brauchst dann beides.

Bei der J2ee Download Seite wird J2se auch angeboten.


----------



## frager (4. Apr 2006)

hallo, schau dir auch mal das bild an, da sieht man schön, dass j2ee auf j2se aufbaut und eben noch zusätzliche dinge wie jndi bietet....

gruß[/img]


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2006)

Wenn Du j2sdk installiert hast und mit Servlets/JSP arbeiten möchtest, brauchst Du nicht zwangsläufig j2ee. Das wird hier falsch erklärt. Wenn Du beispielsweise Tomcat als Servlet-Engine nutzt, sind alle benötigten jar-Datei mit enthalten.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Apr 2006)

aber du brauchst den download nicht

der webserver tomcat reicht völlig, wenn du das j2ee paket bei sun runterlädst, bekommst du einen voll gebackenen Applicationserver (der nicht gerade einfach zu bedienen ist)

=> für Webentwicklung alleine reicht ein Webcontainer (jetty, tomcat)


----------



## frager (9. Apr 2006)

hi, wollen wirs soweit treiben und den unterschied zwischen webcontainer und webserver auskaspern?  :roll: 

gruß


----------

